# High Humidity?



## anelk002 (Apr 13, 2013)

Is there such a thing as having too high of humidity? Most of the day the humidity stays around 70% but when the fogger comes on the humidity can spike to over 90% for a hour or so then starts dropping to about 60% then it comes on again. The mulch does not get wet from the fogger but just very humid inside for that time the fogger is on. Is there a limit on how high the humidity should stay? All i read is what minimum is.


----------



## Skeetzy (Apr 13, 2013)

I believe too high can cause respiratory problems. Do you only use one instrument to measure humidity? Try grabbing another to measure the warm side, one cool side. My cage is usually 60-65 on the warm half where my tegu spends most his time. The cool side is 80-90. 

I've also wondered what too high was considered. If I let my hot side drop to 70-80, my top few inches of dirt/sand turns pretty dry. As soon as I mist it good, humidity goes right back. So it's almost impossible for me to drop it.

Also you want to watch for mold in high humidity. It can happen in the blink of an eye. Make sure to stay on top of rotating the substrate. I had a very tiny bit of mold pop up in the cool side corner where my tegu doesn't venture often. I removed all the surrounding substrate immediately.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 13, 2013)

On its own, there is no such thing as too high humidity. Humidity itself does not cause respiratory problems (air in the lungs is typically 100% - if it is lower then there is concern...). In their natural habitat, relative humidity often reaches 100% temporarily each day (except during their winters) and their burrows rarely drop below 80%.

The problem is in captivity with how most people achieve high humidity - they typically restrict air flow. Restricted air flow and high humidity are conditions that promote mold and bacteria growth, and it is the mold and bacteria that leads to respiratory problems.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 13, 2013)

Add to that temps that are too cool and it adds to the risk of RI. I do believe that low humidity in some species of reptiles causes chronic kidney disease later in life, but not sure if tegus would fall into that category since they live in a wide range of climates.


----------

